# Might have found my puppy...



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sooo, two adorable shorthair girls were listed for sale tonight. They're even my favorite color coats. We called immediately. They're not ready until late May, however. But the breeders are going to send us videos of the girls tomorrow so we can see their personalities and decide which one seems best for us. They were saying one is a little shy and the other is outgoing.

They didn't mention anything about putting down a deposit to reserve one, so hopefully that is an option after they send us the videos and we decide which one we're interested in.

I'm not getting my hopes up, though. Every time I do and I think we're going to get a puppy, we end up not getting her because we're not chosen or something. But I can't help being just a little excited. Here are their pictures:




























Wish me luck!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck! I hope one of them is the perfect chi for you.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope so too! And I hope we actually get to reserve one. We always call for puppies and they're either sold already or we are in line to visit and someone else takes them first. We had to be first or at least pretty darn close to first to call because we called less than an hour after the ad was put up. I just really hope they will accept a deposit.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

They are very cute, like the red one more...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

So do I! Not gonna get my hopes up, though. Not yet anyways.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the little red one. Best of luck i hope you get the one you want.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

This is so exciting! I know that you've ben searching for awhile now. Good luck! I also like the red one!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So cute, I love them both! I hope you get one


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Either one looks like the perfect little Parsley . They are precious! Email or call them back and ask about putting a deposit on one of them.. Let them know you are serious..
Good luck!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG how exciting Caitlin! The red one is adorable (of course i'm biased coz she's the same colour as my Axle) and she definitely looks like she will be an applehead. Maybe you can just offer a deposit to be sure?

Keep us posted, I think i'm almost as excited as you at this stage coz you've waited so long and yo're going to be such a good Chi mummy


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck. They are adorable girls.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Both cuties, but I prefer the red one too. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the luck and encouragement! We did mail them and offered to put a deposit down so hopefully tomorrow they will mail us back about it when they send the video! I like the red one too. That's the one I said I really wanted when I saw the ad. I hope we can get her.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Sending good vibes your way Caitlin! If its meant to be, it will happen  you get your little angel soon. I am certain..


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*OMG!!! they are sooooooo adorable!! I do hope you get one, they are so sweet looking.*


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, ladies!

I am getting so excited, probably too excited, lol. I am so determined to get the little red girl that I will do whatever it takes. I'll pay the $100 to travel to visit them once before they're 8 weeks if the breeders want to meet us first before we buy. And I will put down a deposit! I just want her so bad!

Now I'm even looking at dresses and accessories for her, lol. I know I probably shouldn't until we hear back tomorrow, but I can't help myself! 

I'm feeling so anxious because I don't speak Swedish, so I have no idea what she was saying or exactly what my boyfriend was saying over the phone. So I'm just hoping he left a good impression and she felt good about us!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Both cute, but agree on the red one... Nice head!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know if I could just speak to the breeders myself, I probably would have had a puppy two months ago, lol. My boyfriend is kind of clueless when it comes to how to convince breeders that we are going to be excellent owners. I know he tries, but I think he leaves out a lot that makes it important to sound like we are serious and know what we're doing, or at least what I'm doing. This will be his first dog, so he's going to be learning the ropes. I'm the one who's owned a Chi before and I've been planning and buying all the supplies. I just wish that I could express what I have to offer for a puppy to the breeders in my own words!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just in case we can't get the red one (if we can't, I'm probably not going to bother putting down a deposit because she's the one I'm really crazy for), do you guys think the light one is going to be appleheady? It looks like she has a nice stop and short muzzle, but it's hard to tell in those pictures.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

aww! im so happy for you! i know your excitment! XD im like that atm waiting to see if tillies mama's gonna get preg! XD , im going to see the breeder next sunday to meet TWO if tillies siblings! i boy called ted and girl called Rosie who she kept! and they may have the dad over (who i never got to meet as he lives with the breeders friends and they where on hols atm when she gave birth! LOL) and i will see her beautiful mum again! XD x


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

yayayayayayayay! How old are they now?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That's cool, Shannon! Are you going to get another puppy from them if she is expecting another litter? And do you know if you will be getting a boy or a girl this time?

Tiffany, they must be 4 or 5 weeks because they said they would be 8 weeks at "the end of May" in the ad. Didn't get an exact date. Boyfriend failed to ask over the phone, lol. We'll find out more tomorrow when they mail us!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is great!

Ruby said to tell you that she thinks that they both are darling but since the red one is like her she would pick her first.

Is the other baby fawn or a blue fawn?

I think they are both beautiful. I hope that it works out for you. If I could write a reference letter in Swedish I would!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, Karen, you are so sweet! Tell Ruby I favor her choice too!

I'm not sure. She looks fawn to me in the pictures, but we'll have to find out for sure tomorrow. She's cute though either way. I just prefer the red one's head!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You could be surprised when you can see their profiles in person. The sabling (which I LOVE!) on the red baby may make her muzzle look different in pictures. I hope that you get your pick, love them both and get to choose the perfect one for you.

When we got Hope we actually thought her nose was awful in pics and went to see another pup. That night e were stumped so we left a deposit. Our contract was written that we had rights to either for some period of time (like 48 hours) and we went back and got her the next day.

So excited for you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Very Exciting!!!! I"m crossing my fingers for you! I like the red girl best, but the other one is beautiful as well. Can't go wrong and I'd DEFINITELY pick the most outgoing one, no matter what!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

True! Puppies do often look so different in person than in pictures. I know what you mean by the sabling. It's hard to tell what her stop and muzzle really look like because her face looks shadowy. Hopefully in the video we get to see them better from some more angles. I will upload it here when they send it to us so everyone can see!

I'm also totally willing to go down to the city they live in to visit them early, I just have to convince my boyfriend to follow.  He's being a butt and saying he doesn't want to travel three hours twice if we can just put down a deposit. I'm ready to kick him in the rear right now, lol.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

happy for you! Hope that you end up getting one


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Tracy, I agree with you on the outgoing part. That's why the breeder wants to show us a video that will display their personalities. If the red one seems very shy, she may not be right for us. We don't want a super-crazy puppy (have seen my mom pick out the craziest puppy in a litter and she is still insanely hyper to this day), but we don't want a very timid puppy either.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Tiffany! I really hope so too. I have waited so long!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> That's cool, Shannon! Are you going to get another puppy from them if she is expecting another litter? And do you know if you will be getting a boy or a girl this time?
> 
> yeah i am ! im going to get another little girl and thinking of calling her Maisie! XD im so excited! lol i dont know when it will be as they are still trying but nothing yet but i dont mind i have to save up the money first! LOL x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That's great, Shannon!  Maisie is a sweet name. I have a cousin with that name, but spelled differently. Are both the parents black and tan like Tillie or is there a chance that there will be other colors?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, I think that they video will be telling and helpful. I'd decide from there if you want to go. That seems reasonable. 

Tracy is right, 100%. Ruby was a very shy puppy and guess what we have now? A very shy adult even with a lot of work, effort and money.

Cannot wait to hear what you think!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Karen! I adore Hope even if she is a little shy. She's the cutest thing!

I am so anxious to see the video. I'm not going to be able to sleep! I was really pleased that the breeders suggested the video themselves to show us the personalities, instead of letting us just decide based on looks. Makes me believe that they are really interested in finding the most fitting home for each puppy.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> That's great, Shannon!  Maisie is a sweet name. I have a cousin with that name, but spelled differently. Are both the parents black and tan like Tillie or is there a chance that there will be other colors?


well her mum is a tan yorkie x jack russell i think but im not sure of the dad! it was weird as the puppies where all dif colours! one of them looked like a pure short haired whit chi! LOL heres the pics of her bro and sis that i have  though you mite like to see! :



















x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh they look totally different from each other and Tillie! That's neat then! The colors could be a surprise.  Do you have a favorite color coat(s) in mind? My favorites for Chis are the lighter colors. I love reds, fawns, creams, and also some spotteds. So when I saw these two girls, my jaw basically dropped because they are two of the colors I love! And they have the cutest little heads!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Oh they look totally different from each other and Tillie! That's neat then! The colors could be a surprise.  Do you have a favorite color coat(s) in mind? My favorites for Chis are the lighter colors. I love reds, fawns, creams, and also some spotteds. So when I saw these two girls, my jaw basically dropped because they are two of the colors I love! And they have the cutest little heads!


i LOVE white and cream chis! XD but im not to bothered! with tillie i had no choice as she was the last left as she was the smallest! but i like to get the little odd bod ones! lol if that makes any sense , as till was the last left , pippi used to say in the corner on her own when we came while the others where jumping like hell! and my mums dog that passed away 5 years ago he was resold as he had a air lip! so i like the unique ones that are just different lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

My Chi at home was the last one left of her litter too when my mom went to see her. My mom had been hoping she would be black or brown because she likes the dark coats, but she was a little shorthair red with a pink nose and she fell in love with her instantly. Her name is Kina and she lives with my dad in the U.S. now. I miss her so much!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> My Chi at home was the last one left of her litter too when my mom went to see her. My mom had been hoping she would be black or brown because she likes the dark coats, but she was a little shorthair red with a pink nose and she fell in love with her instantly. Her name is Kina and she lives with my dad in the U.S. now. I miss her so much!


aww! she sounds adorable! XD idealy i want one that looks abit like this :Google Image Result for http://i.oodleimg.com/item/2982048546u_1x424x360f_dogs_in_new_york_ny/%3F1333208443

cause this is tillie when she was a pup! :









and this at about 7/8 weeks :









so (ik this will sound stupid!) but i want them to look alike so people will stop me and say "oh are they sisters ?" and i can say "yeah!" LOL x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, that's sweet! Doesn't sound stupid at all. That will be cute. Do you have any name ideas yet?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Aww, that's sweet! Doesn't sound stupid at all. That will be cute. Do you have any name ideas yet?


a couple! like abbie , maisie ect. i may translate a word like cute ect. into another language!  x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh right, you said Maisie before, lol. Forgive me, I am so tired. It's 4:45am here and I haven't slept. I can't because I'm too anxious about these puppies! Maisie and Tillie would be cute together.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Caitlin...they are amazing pups...either of them are beautiful.. You will have the one that is right for you. Rico's breeder told me that sometimes things work out for a reasona nd sometimes God picks the pup for you. I never would have picked Rico--not ever--for his colour (didn't like sable--I wanted black) sex ( thought we wanted a girls) and disposistion NOT the shy pup--please not !! ) hahaha. But the pup we have is great and he is part of the family and he loves us. He is shy but he is very tolerant of small children and is not fear aggressive---just reserved. I want to see the video.....

Oh you don't speak swedish, I was thinking wow her English is spot on and even with slang and figures of speech---haha !!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Oh right, you said Maisie before, lol. Forgive me, I am so tired. It's 4:45am here and I haven't slept. I can't because I'm too anxious about these puppies! Maisie and Tillie would be cute together.


Shannon---we call my daughter Maisey---her name is Maeve.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, thank you for the sweet words of encouragement, rubia. I know what you mean. I do like them both but just based on the pictures I like the red one more. But who knows what they really look like in person and what their personalities are. I can't wait to see the video today.

LOL, yeah, I wish I were a true Swede! Someday I'll speak Swedish, and probably terribly.  My boyfriend speaks perfect English and he is Swedish. He barely even has an accent. He impresses most of my friends and family with how perfectly fluent he is. He even impresses me still.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness Caitlin, how did I miss this thread?! 
Wow both the pups are too freaking cute! Super!
I hope it works out for you, but please remember
"personality comes first, looks second". Don't make
up your mind by only the photos. When are you going
to visit them? :toothy8:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

oops, I just noticed you mentioned the importance of "personality/temperament", haha, sorry!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, LS! Yes, we are definitely concerned with their personalities first. They're going to send us a video today so we can see their personalities. I am willing to go visit them this week if I can get my boyfriend to follow. It's not like he's paying, lol. He just doesn't want to ride the train three hours back and forth to visit before they're ready.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Either of the girls would be beautiful! You seem to definitely know what's important to look for. I'm sure that you'll pick the one with the best personality. Let's just hope it's the red one! Did your boyfriend used to live in the states? Is that how you met? If you don't mind me asking! It's so interesting since you don't hear of too many people changing countries for someone like that!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you heard anything more about the puppies? I'm so excited for you I'm waiting patiantly for news.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lindsay, my boyfriend and I actually met online in November 2010.  He is Swedish. I moved here to live with him a year later.

Nothing yet, Pat! Probably not for several hours since it's only 5:20am here. I've noticed most Swedes are not really early risers, lol. I expect they'll probably mail in the afternoon sometime.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Hey, LS! Yes, we are definitely concerned with their personalities first. They're going to send us a video today so we can see their personalities. I am willing to go visit them this week if I can get my boyfriend to follow. It's not like he's paying, lol. He just doesn't want to ride the train three hours back and forth to visit before they're ready.



Tell him that if you ride by yourself you might get harassed by a bunch of guys,
so you need your big strong protector to come with you...considering how
beautiful you are it will be easy to believe! :coolwink: Haha! Seriously make
him come, it'll be more fun for you both.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Lindsay, my boyfriend and I actually met online in November 2010.  He is Swedish. I moved here to live with him a year later.


How come you don't speak Swedish yet? Naughty you! You must learn.
You know how I taught hubby to speak Russian? I talked to him only in
Russian on some days, eventually he started to catch on, lol, he had no
choice.  An extra language is always a bonus.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL! Great idea, LS. That's the excuse I will use! Then he'll have to come!  And aww, thank you for the compliment. You are beautiful yourself, inside and out!

But I agree, it would be fun for both of us to go see the puppies. I admit that the whole getting a puppy thing is my request, but he is okay with it since I have always lived with dogs all of my life. He's never had a dog so he's really looking forward to it. He just doesn't realize how badly he wants a puppy yet.  But after he sees her and holds her, he's not going to be able to let her go!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know, I'm bad! I haven't signed up for classes... It took me a while to get settled in and get my registration papers and equivalent to a social security number so I could do anything here. I got that all done by the end of January, so I don't have an excuse now. I'm just being shy and nervous about it. I will be signing up for classes soon, though. I am honestly getting frustrated with not being able to speak Swedish, so it's helping push me to get on it! I'm starting to learn how to read it, though. Especially things related to puppies and food, lol. I'm only nervous because my pronunciations suck and I'm embarrassed to try them in front of a whole group of people.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Oh right, you said Maisie before, lol. Forgive me, I am so tired. It's 4:45am here and I haven't slept. I can't because I'm too anxious about these puppies! Maisie and Tillie would be cute together.


lol! dont worry! its only 4:30am here! LOL and yeah i think so too! , cant WAIT to see the vid of your maybe puppy! XD x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Never underestimate the power of a Chihuahua puppy to melt even the coldest heart! My hubby wasn't 100% sold on us getting a dog but he fell in love with Axle's picture. Now we have 2 and Chloe has decided he is 'her person' and he calls her sweetheart and snoozes with her inside his shirt on the couch every night.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Caitlin, I've been out of town--finally able to check in, so I'm just able to put my 2 cents in. Well, I guess I'm gonna go against the grain because I love the little light-colored baby with the flop ears. But look at the pic of Lulu--I'm prejudice. LOL Lulu is also shy-always has been, but I will say (and I don't know if this has anything to do with her being shy) my mother says she is the best minding dog she has ever been around. She always does exactly as shes told. Now I don't know if the red colored puppy may be the shy one. Just telling you don't get all set on one now by a photo and disappointed in the other. That fawn-colored one-other than the color reminds me of Lulu and Lulu is a definite applehead with a 90 degree short snout.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the red one!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I know, I'm bad! I haven't signed up for classes... It took me a while to get settled in and get my registration papers and equivalent to a social security number so I could do anything here. I got that all done by the end of January, so I don't have an excuse now. I'm just being shy and nervous about it. I will be signing up for classes soon, though. I am honestly getting frustrated with not being able to speak Swedish, so it's helping push me to get on it! I'm starting to learn how to read it, though. Especially things related to puppies and food, lol. I'm only nervous because my pronunciations suck and I'm embarrassed to try them in front of a whole group of people.


I know how you feel. I moved to Canada not knowing one word of English or
French. It was a big challenge to say the least. I taught myself English by
first studying the dictionary, and then reading and slowly word by word
translating books. French I learned by simply communicating with people.
It was tough, I had a very thick accent, and was extremely shy to speak,
got laughed at more times than I can remember, but it all paid off. You just
need to establish your priorities and remind yourself that you are learning in
order to better yourself and make your life easier and more enjoyable. You 
will do great, have courage my friend!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, that is so sweet, Sarah. I hope this puppy will do the same for my boyfriend! But I hope she chooses me as her person, LOL.

Tina, thank you for that. I think Lulu is absolutely adorable and would love a Chi with her head. I have been staring at the pics of these puppies all night and morning, and I have come to the conclusion that I really think they are both adorable and I can't wait to see which one is the outgoing character. I can't even sleep because I am so anxious for the mail today!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing, LS. At least here in Sweden, pretty much everyone speaks English to some degree, at least basic conversation skill level. Thanks for the encouraging words.  Really makes me feel better about just doing it.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats! I like both of them, they are so cute. Remember "you can't have just one"......  
I know you have been waiting for a long time to find your puppy, I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that the breeder called us but we missed it. She left a voicemail apologizing that she had been very busy today but that she would mail us later this evening. I will post again when she mails.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that the breeder called us but we missed it. She left a voicemail apologizing that she had been very busy today but that she would mail us later this evening. I will post again when she mails.


That sounds promising it sounds like you may just get one of those little darlings.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I really hope so, Pat! I was dreaming about them the whole time I slept, lol.


----------

